# Bandai Namco Announces Three Future Exclusives For Nintendo Switch



## RustInPeace (Nov 9, 2017)

Dammit, port DB Fighter Z to Switch. They're gaga over Switch, why not?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 9, 2017)

Ultra Street Fighter 2 a smash hit? Wow, their standards must be low.



> The Wall Street Journal's Takashi Mochizuki reported that the game sold over 450,000 copies, selling more than what Capcom expected. Because of this, Capcom has shown more interest in selling more games on the Switch.





> The game sold over two million copies worldwide three days after release, with more than 500,000 in Japan. During its launch week, the game competed with _Assassin's Creed Origins_, which it was narrowly outsold by in the UK. In the United States and Europe, it became Nintendo's fastest-selling _Super Mario_ game ever.



Wikipedia.org

They would have sold more if they didn't price that game at $40 for a update of a outdated game, that has game mode not even worth playing. If they wanted to sell it for $40 they could have put more effort into more characters and not a 3D First person view joy con motion control game mode that was shallow and unresponsive controls. If they tried that with the wii years a decade ago, they would not have been doing it here now. Most of the reason why people have it is nostalgia. (Yes myself included, I love street fighter 2 but maybe a port of Ultra street fighter 4 with all DLC would have been a better option for a $40 street fighter game if they wasn't gonna do it on 3DS)


----------



## ov3rkill (Nov 9, 2017)

Exclusives?! Hell yeah!


----------



## aykay55 (Nov 9, 2017)

Should I be happy, sad, hungry?


----------



## Xzi (Nov 9, 2017)

Oh snaps.  Hopefully at least one of 'em is a Soulslike.  I still want the Souls trilogy on Switch too.

"including Capcom, who labeled Ultra Street Fighter II on Nintendo Switch a "smash hit.""

I'm really surprised that sold well, out of all the games they could've chosen for the first on Switch.


----------



## DarthDub (Nov 9, 2017)

The fanboy in me wants a My Hero Academia game based off the 3DS one, but expanded more with bigger roster, more stages, more story, etc.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 9, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> . It's been no secret that *developers* have been *impressed with the Switch's success*, ...


But...EA stops shipping games to the switch. They obviously don't speak in name of everybody, but likewise, not all development companies share that impression.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Nov 9, 2017)

I just hope its not Naruto themed we have enough of them


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## A Plus Ric (Nov 9, 2017)

I love how most idiots are dissing Capcom for the street fighter II thing. Yall need to realize to most fighting game players. That is the game of choice. And then to have it with internet and mobile. Super bonus. Yall can hate on it cuz its an old game. But its still the best fighting game ever created. I got it and most of my friends got it for those reasons. 

"Oh my god its not a game with 40000 gb download that has only 3 hrs of gameplay but MULTIPLAYER OF THE SAME SHIT" 

"complains about street fighter II." 

Go hug your mom and ask for a diaper change. 

I don't even care. Thats how it is. Go ask for a diaper change.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Nov 9, 2017)

Taleweaver said:


> But...EA stops shipping games to the switch. They obviously don't speak in name of everybody, but likewise, not all development companies share that impression.


"The executive went on to state that EA is looking to fully understand what the demand is widely for the Switch before it considers bringing more games to it."

Well, the demand clearly isn´t for sport games


----------



## Xzi (Nov 9, 2017)

Taleweaver said:


> But...EA stops shipping games to the switch. They obviously don't speak in name of everybody, but likewise, not all development companies share that impression.


If I had to choose one publishers' games to exclude from every platform I own, I'd pick EA without a second thought.  They've even got a few decent games, but they've destroyed so many good developers over the years and released way too many half finished games full of micro-transactions.  They deserved it for sure the years they won Worst Company in America.


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 9, 2017)

A Plus Ric said:


> I love how most idiots are dissing Capcom for the street fighter II thing. Yall need to realize to most fighting game players. That is the game of choice. And then to have it with internet and mobile. Super bonus. Yall can hate on it cuz its an old game. But its still the best fighting game ever created. I got it and most of my friends got it for those reasons.
> 
> "Oh my god its not a game with 40000 gb download that has only 3 hrs of gameplay but MULTIPLAYER OF THE SAME SHIT"
> 
> ...


People aren't hating on it because it's an old game, people love the old Street fighter games. People are hating on it because it's an game that's 8$ on 3ds vc that Capcom is charging $40 for on switch when the re-release really doesn't have enough extra content to justify the $40 price tag imo.


----------



## DarthDub (Nov 9, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> People aren't hating on it because it's an old game, people love the old Street fighter games. People are hating on it because it's an game that's 8$ on 3ds vc that Capcom is charging $40 for on switch when the re-release really doesn't have enough extra content to justify the $40 price tag imo.


Bruh, don't bait people. LMAO
This is the HD Remix version that's 20 dollars.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 9, 2017)

You know, it just occured to me. I know it said that the games was exclusive to nintendo switch but I mean I was just thinking it could be a port of a tales game. (Maybe even a new one) I wouldn't mind a either tales of symphonia Chronicles HD port or the two tales of Xillia Collection port, or even some mobile games like the one on VITA or NDS port. Maybe then you can have nintendo costumes like they did with bayonetta. 

Still I hope is good games, I have a feeling it could be shin megami tenshi game which I don't play, but I think RPG games for switch is a good start for the games on the system. I wish capcom did Breath of Fire HD or bring back mega man battle network.


----------



## Beerus (Nov 9, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> The fanboy in me wants a My Hero Academia game based off the 3DS one, but expanded more with bigger roster, more stages, more story, etc.


same but highly dobut it PLUS ULTRAAAAAAAAA


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 9, 2017)

I would love for Megaman Battle Network series came back, but we are barely getting regular Megaman, so not looking for that anytime soon. Sign, I guess I would buy a Battle Network Collection for the Switch, if they included all the games or at least did a remake for each story arc. 

As for Namco Bandai, I would take a new Tales game. Maybe a Dragon Ball RPG. Also, I guess we are getting Xenoverse 3 in the future.

I hope devs in general aren't taking too long since we can have games at the beginning of the year too.


----------



## DarthDub (Nov 9, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> I would love for Megaman Battle Network series came back, but we are barely getting regular Megaman, so not looking for that anytime soon. Sign, I guess I would buy a Battle Network Collection for the Switch, if they included all the games or at least did a remake for each story arc.
> 
> As for Namco Bandai, I would take a new Tales game. Maybe a Dragon Ball RPG. Also, I guess we are getting Xenoverse 3 in the future.
> 
> I hope devs in general aren't taking too long since we can have games at the beginning of the year too.


What does Bandai Namco have to do with Mega Man? That's a Capcom I.P. I'm sure we'll get more Dragon Ball games on the Switch though.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 9, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> What does Bandai Namco have to do with Mega Man? That's a Capcom I.P. I'm sure we'll get more Dragon Ball games on the Switch though.


Sonic Angel mention it, I just talking about it before talking about Namco.


----------



## Tigran (Nov 9, 2017)

Either needs to be a USA released Kamen Rider game or a US released Digimon Game Bamco! MAKE IT HAPPEN!


----------



## Glyptofane (Nov 9, 2017)

They're not as exciting as they used to be, but a Tales game for Switch would be nice.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 9, 2017)

Glyptofane said:


> They're not as exciting as they used to be, but a Tales game for Switch would be nice.


Why aren't they exciting? It was exciting to still release ps3 ports way after ps4 was out.


----------



## Urbanshadow (Nov 9, 2017)

Looks like it's not yet the time to praise the sun. Too bad.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 9, 2017)

Urbanshadow said:


> Looks like it's not yet the time to praise the sun. Too bad.


Do you realize...with Switch...we could praise the sun in-game while praising the sun IRL?  Mind = blown.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 9, 2017)

Hoping is a Tales game, hard to say though


----------



## Glyptofane (Nov 9, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Why aren't they exciting? It was exciting to still release ps3 ports way after ps4 was out.


I still like them, but the series seems to be stagnating a bit as each release becomes easier and more casualized.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 9, 2017)

Glyptofane said:


> I still like them, but the series seems to be stagnating a bit as each release becomes easier and more casualized.


Is there not a hard mode? Or are you just playing it the easy way? 

I mean difficulty for a game is kinda a opinion subject so I understand, but if the game is too easy and a player wants a challenge, then just make one up. That usually what anyone does.


----------



## Urbanshadow (Nov 9, 2017)

Xzi said:


> Do you realize...with Switch...we could praise the sun in-game while praising the sun IRL?  Mind = blown.



Do you realize... if i get to praise the sun on switch, it could be the longest time in my life without seeing the IRL sun? Just saying...


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Nov 9, 2017)

Tales of Destiny / Rebirth and a Tales of theathrhythm.


----------



## McHaggis (Nov 9, 2017)

leonmagnus99 said:


> Tales of Destiny / Rebirth and a Tales of theathrhythm.


A Tales game looks inevitable for the Switch.  It's the perfect RPG machine.  However, Theatrhythm is a Square Enix game so there'd have to be some kind of crossover and I'm not sure that the Tales series music is all that memorable or nostalgia inducing enough to fuel that kind of collaboration.


----------



## Lukerz (Nov 9, 2017)

SHUT UP AND GIVE ME DRAGON BALL FIGHTERZ


----------



## Futurdreamz (Nov 9, 2017)

Sinon said:


> "The executive went on to state that EA is looking to fully understand what the demand is widely for the Switch before it considers bringing more games to it."
> 
> Well, the demand clearly isn´t for sport games


or games that are of poor quality. Having a massive download that is required even for the cartridge version is a very slimey move that adds a barrier to entry for people who did not buy a sd card.

plus I think EA games only have one thing going for them and that's graphics, and they marketed the hell out of that so much their target customers believe that console performance matters.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Nov 9, 2017)

McHaggis said:


> A Tales game looks inevitable for the Switch.  It's the perfect RPG machine.  However, Theatrhythm is a Square Enix game so there'd have to be some kind of crossover and I'm not sure that the Tales series music is all that memorable or nostalgia inducing enough to fuel that kind of collaboration.



you have a point there, hmm but still i'd like some sort of music game for the tales series.
legendia has epic ost.

i love the tales series ost.


----------



## duffmmann (Nov 9, 2017)

Sounds like we can expect Smash Switch's reveal in the spring or summer next year.  (I think it's a given that one of their 3 exclusives is the next Smash)


----------



## DarkRioru (Nov 9, 2017)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



duffmmann said:


> Sounds like we can expect Smash Switch's reveal in the spring or summer next year.  (I think it's a given that one of their 3 exclusives is the next Smash)


I just want god eater series or the J stars vs series on the switch if smash isn't one of the announced games...


----------



## SG854 (Nov 9, 2017)

Thats what they always say. 1 year later, now coming to the ps4 and Xbox.


----------



## DarkRioru (Nov 9, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> or games that are of poor quality. Having a massive download that is required even for the cartridge version is a very slimey move that adds a barrier to entry for people who did not buy a sd card.
> 
> plus I think EA games only have one thing going for them and that's graphics, and they marketed the hell out of that so much their target customers believe that console performance matters.


sd cards can take 2tb nowadays... and the switch was reported to support the new tech before system launch so I wouldn't be suprised if a game for the switch was bigger than 60 gigs...


----------



## SushiKing (Nov 9, 2017)

Dark souls on switch plz


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Nov 9, 2017)

A Plus Ric said:


> I love how most idiots are dissing Capcom for the street fighter II thing. Yall need to realize to most fighting game players. That is the game of choice. And then to have it with internet and mobile. Super bonus. Yall can hate on it cuz its an old game. But its still the best fighting game ever created. I got it and most of my friends got it for those reasons.
> 
> "Oh my god its not a game with 40000 gb download that has only 3 hrs of gameplay but MULTIPLAYER OF THE SAME SHIT"
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure the competitive scene is moving towards Streer Fighter III if that hasn't happened yet (I heard it was happening a while ago). And Ultra SF II is really nothing new. It just has Evil Ryu and Akuma who are probably just Ryu clones anyway.

There are probably quite a few people who would disagree about SF II being the best fighter ever made. I'll agree it's popular and sold well (due to being on SNES, Genesis, some of the older PCs of that time, and being ported to other later systems as well) and that it's good but calling it the greatest is kind of a stretch. A lot of people prefer Tekken as well, some people like DOA, and some people like KoF.

Kind of ironic bitching childishly about people not wanting another port of SF II and then telling _them _to have their diapers changed.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> You know, it just occured to me. I know it said that the games was exclusive to nintendo switch but I mean I was just thinking it could be a port of a tales game. (Maybe even a new one) I wouldn't mind a either tales of symphonia Chronicles HD port or the two tales of Xillia Collection port, or even some mobile games like the one on VITA or NDS port. Maybe then you can have nintendo costumes like they did with bayonetta.
> 
> Still I hope is good games, I have a feeling it could be shin megami tenshi game which I don't play, but I think RPG games for switch is a good start for the games on the system. I wish capcom did Breath of Fire HD or bring back mega man battle network.


If they were to port a Vita one then it would probably be Tales of Hearts R but if they do they better fix the translation. It's very awkward because they didn't really pay attention to how things sound in the actual dialogue so the game is filled with awkward sounding lines.

If I had to guess which they would port though it would probably be Tales of the Abyss because that seems to be considered the best one by many, but there is a lot of demand for Symphonia too.


----------



## Shady Guy Jose (Nov 9, 2017)

RedBlueGreen said:


> I'm pretty sure the competitive scene is moving towards Streer Fighter III if that hasn't happened yet (I heard it was happening a while ago). And Ultra SF II is really nothing new. It just has Evil Ryu and Akuma who are probably just Ryu clones anyway.
> 
> There are probably quite a few people who would disagree about SF II being the best fighter ever made. I'll agree it's popular and sold well (due to being on SNES, Genesis, some of the older PCs of that time, and being ported to other later systems as well) and that it's good but calling it the greatest is kind of a stretch. A lot of people prefer Tekken as well, some people like DOA, and some people like KoF.
> 
> ...


Abyss was ported to the 3DS, so a Switch release is unlikely. If they were doing a straight port, Zesteria would be the one, most likely. Maybe a Zestiria/Berseria double pack.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Nov 9, 2017)

DarkRioru said:


> sd cards can take 2tb nowadays... and the switch was reported to support the new tech before system launch so I wouldn't be suprised if a game for the switch was bigger than 60 gigs...


I dare you to find a 2TB MicroSD card that a) is not infinetly more expensive than a 2TB HDD and b) actually exists and is available for purchase.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 9, 2017)

RedBlueGreen said:


> If they were to port a Vita one then it would probably be Tales of Hearts R but if they do they better fix the translation. It's very awkward because they didn't really pay attention to how things sound in the actual dialogue so the game is filled with awkward sounding lines.


Fix the translation.... The game is filled with awkward sounding lines? The Characters speak japanese, there is no english version, or maybe I'm playing the wrong game. I downloaded it from playstation store, no one speaks english in that game, is why I haven't played it in so long. 



RedBlueGreen said:


> If I had to guess which they would port though it would probably be Tales of the Abyss because that seems to be considered the best one by many, but there is a lot of demand for Symphonia too.


Well Tales games on nintendo systems seem like a very rare thing for some reason, I mean they had the first one for SNES and GBA then some NDS Japanese exclusive ones, and ton others we never got to play "NARAKIRI DUNGEON, Raident mythology" But some HD collections of games would be better. The switch would be a very attractive system if they had RPG Games on it.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Nov 9, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Fix the translation.... The game is filled with awkward sounding lines? The Characters speak japanese, there is no english version, or maybe I'm playing the wrong game. I downloaded it from playstation store, no one speaks english in that game, is why I haven't played it in so long.


I mean the English text has a lot of stuff phrased really akwardly. Like it's a fan translation made by someone who isn't fluent in English.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 9, 2017)

RedBlueGreen said:


> I mean the English text has a lot of stuff phrased really akwardly. Like it's a fan translation made by someone who isn't fluent in English.


Maybe someone who knows more about this would be able to explain.... @Chary


----------



## Chary (Nov 9, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Maybe someone who knows more about this would be able to explain.... @Chary


It seems like it was a really budget localization. I don't know much, but I do know it's one of the few, if only, Tales games to NOT get an english audio dub. It also has a bunch of super stiff lines, as said by @RedBlueGreen that sound like it was made by a team that didn't really have mastery of the english language. 

I think there's also a few weird bits in the game where lines are over-extended. Things like an audio line saying "thank you" in Japanese being localized as an entire block of text, which is wholly unneeded. It's not as bad as the SAO:HF game that came out around the same time (also by Namco) but it could do with a new retranslation.

I fully would wish for Abyss or Vesperia on the Switch, one already got a port on the previous system, and the other is likely impossible to ever happen.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 9, 2017)

Chary said:


> It seems like it was a really budget localization. I don't know much, but I do know it's one of the few, if only, Tales games to NOT get an english audio dub. It also has a bunch of super stiff lines, as said by @RedBlueGreen that sound like it was made by a team that didn't really have mastery of the english language.
> 
> I think there's also a few weird bits in the game where lines are over-extended. Things like an audio line saying "thank you" in Japanese being localized as an entire block of text, which is wholly unneeded. It's not as bad as the SAO:HF game that came out around the same time (also by Namco) but it could do with a new retranslation.
> 
> I fully would wish for Abyss or Vesperia on the Switch, one already got a port on the previous system, and the other is likely impossible to ever happen.


Well i just read on wikipdeia the english dub was omitted due to the file size limit of the vita card, and fan feedback. Though I would have liked to see a english dub to be honest.



> The localization of the title was originally unplanned, but during heavy promotion of the _Tales_ series in Europe and North America alongside the domestic release of _Innocence R_ and _Hearts R_, there were multiple requests from the western fanbase to bring the titles west: as _Hearts R_ was the most recent title, it was chosen for localization. The localization was officially announced in April 2014.  Unlike previous localizations, the game remained with Japanese voice acting, but with subtitles in multiple languages. This decision was influenced both by limited space on the Vita cartridge and fan requests for the original Japanese voice track.


----------



## duffmmann (Nov 10, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> I dare you to find a 2TB MicroSD card that a) is not infinetly more expensive than a 2TB HDD and b) actually exists and is available for purchase.



Currently 400GB is the largest available micro sd card at $200, but they did just release 2 months ago, so we can expect that price to drop as the months go on.  I also suspect we'll see a 512GB micro SD card within a year or so, and probably the first 1TB micro SD card within 2 or 3 years.   Yah, you can't even get a 2TB card yet, but its nice that these devices are future proof for when you will be able to do such a thing.  Frustrating for now i suppose. 

I don’t mind that the Switch can't connect to USB hard drives, it's just frustrating that micro SD card tech isn't as advanced yet as we'd like it to be.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 10, 2017)

Still, USB hard drives should really be an option.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Nov 10, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> Still, USB hard drives should really be an option.


Anybody up to explaining to a five year old kid why they can't play Oddyssey in the car?


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 10, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> Anybody up to explaining to a five year old kid why they can't play Oddyssey in the car?


Or just don't save the games he is allowed to play on a (should be) optional hard drive. Not to mention, not everyone carry around every single game with them, so you going have to explain either way.


----------



## Shady Guy Jose (Nov 10, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Fix the translation.... The game is filled with awkward sounding lines? The Characters speak japanese, there is no english version, or maybe I'm playing the wrong game. I downloaded it from playstation store, no one speaks english in that game, is why I haven't played it in so long.
> 
> 
> Well Tales games on nintendo systems seem like a very rare thing for some reason, I mean they had the first one for SNES and GBA then some NDS Japanese exclusive ones, and ton others we never got to play "NARAKIRI DUNGEON, Raident mythology" But some HD collections of games would be better. The switch would be a very attractive system if they had RPG Games on it.


You're forgetting Symphonia on the GameCube, which single-handedly launched the series into the spotlight in the West (as well as its lesser-known sequel on the original Wii). You already mentioned Phantasia on the SNES (JP-only) and GBA. There were also three JP-only DS titles, the 3DS version of Abyss, and the original version of Graces, which was on the Wii, but also only released in Japan. So, in fact, there were quite a lot of games on Nintendo platforms, but fan translations aside, only 4 got official releases in English, two of them being ports, of which one was the first official English version, though. So yeah, a Switch title would be great, especially if it isn't a port. Unless they wanna port Destiny 2 and/or Rebirth, and finally release those in English (a guy can dream  )


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 10, 2017)

More good news.
​


----------



## Captain_N (Nov 10, 2017)

crapcom you dont impress me much. when monster hunter worlds is on the switch then ill be impressed. and Namco where is a main stream tales of game on switch?


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 10, 2017)

Honestly, I want the next Phoenix Wright more than the Monster Hunters.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 10, 2017)

and everyone said the switch wouldn't get any exclusives...oh maybe they were referring to the 1x?!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2017)

Ultra Street Fighter II a smash hit?  Eh, I guess.  Street Fighter II is the grand-daddy of most modern fighting games, but you can kinda tell, looking at the animations, which, even when re-drawn for the game, still look a bit janky.

I kinda would've preferred something akin to a Street Fighter III remake.  That game had smooth-ass animations.  And parrying.


----------



## xMusicax (Nov 11, 2017)

I need me a tales of game for my switch


----------



## ploggy (Nov 15, 2017)

Its probably bullshit but I saw an reddit post that (apart from some other things) said Bandi Namco was working on the new Metroid Prime 4 game?
One of the 3 exclusives maybe? Almost 100% certain its bullshite though....
https://www.reddit.com/r/Kappa/comments/7c9n8i/leakileaks/


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 15, 2017)

I got it, it's a new ridge racer game.


----------

